
Introducing Operator - harlanlewis
http://www.typography.com/blog/introducing-operator
======
mayoff
It's an interesting-looking font. I wish they would show samples of its zero.

I really like Input, which is free (as opposed to Operator which is $199) and
has several nice options for alternate letterforms, including three different
zeros.

[http://input.fontbureau.com/](http://input.fontbureau.com/)

